# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Σχεδίαση ψηφιακών συστημάτων με τη γλώσσα VHDL - Brown - Vranesic - ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ

## petros32

Πωλείται το εικονιζόμενο βιβλίο, άριστο και αχρησιμοποίητο. Πρόκειται για την 3η έκδοση.
Είναι η έκδοση με το σκληρόδετο εξώφυλλο.

Αττική με συνάντηση Περιστέρι (Λεωφ. Τζων Κέννεντυ 154, στο Σκλαβενίτη) ή  Media Markt Θηβών και Λεωφ. Αθηνών ή σε κάποιο σταθμό μετρό.  :Smile: 

Σε νέα τιμή: 20 ευρώ  :Wink: 
Το βιβλίο είναι πραγματικά τούβλο σε μέγεθος και βάρος!
186558321_487643972283244_1825607772053483297_n.jpg

----------

